# Noah (March 28, 2014)



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]VLd4h61eXN8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]0xIPyh2GylI[/YOUTUBE]



> NOAH is a close adaptation of the Biblical story of Noah?s Ark. In a world ravaged by human sin, Noah is given a divine mission: to build an Ark to save creation from the coming flood. The screenplay was written by Darren Aronofsky and Ari Handel and revised by Academy Award?-nominated screenwriter John Logan (GLADIATOR, HUGO). Scott Franklin and Aronofsky of Protozoa Pictures, along with Mary Parent of Disruption Entertainment, will produce the film. The film will be executive produced by Ari Handel (BLACK SWAN), Arnon Milchan of New Regency and Chris Brigham (INCEPTION, ARGO).
> 
> 
> Noah is directed by Darren Aronofsky, and stars Russell Crowe, Jennifer Connelly, Emma Watson, Ray Winstone, Logan Lerman, Douglas Booth and Anthony Hopkins. It hits theaters March 28th, 2014.
> Read more at


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 14, 2013)

is this for real


----------



## Katou (Nov 14, 2013)

Finally . .a Christian Film . .Looking forward to this


----------



## Stunna (Nov 14, 2013)

What do you mean "finally"?  Hollywood's never shied away from adapting Bible stories. In fact, they're in love with the Book of Exodus.


----------



## Katou (Nov 14, 2013)

Really? 

Scary Movie 5 ( Insults to the Christian ) 
Exorcist 2 ( Showing that Christianity doesn't win )


----------



## Stunna (Nov 14, 2013)

I assure you there are more than two films in the history of cinema that reference Christianity, and there are a multitude that are actually adaptations of the Bible's stories. Like "The Passion of the Christ"?


----------



## Katou (Nov 14, 2013)

Yea only a Few. . The Passion of the Christ is one of the few  . .


----------



## Aging Boner (Nov 14, 2013)

Passion of the Christ is nothing but torture porn.

Ben-Hur, Moses and a few others are way better.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 14, 2013)

"Ben-Hur" and "Prince of Egypt" are GOAT.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 14, 2013)

Russel Crowe as Noah  I'll stick to Jon Voight in the 1999's tv movie adaptation


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 14, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> is this for real


Not that this looks bad but...

This seems like a parody trailer for an epic 3D blockbuster adaptation of a bible story, with big name stars that we know and love getting in on the fun.

But it is in actual fact a legitimate trailer for an epic 3D blockbuster adaptation of a bible story, with big name stars that we know and love getting in on the fun.

Even the poster looks like generic blockbuster action movie.



> NOAH is a close adaptation of the Biblical story of Noah’s Ark. *In a world ravaged by human sin*, Noah is given *a divine mission*: to build an Ark to save creation from the coming flood.



What is happening...

Darren Aronofsky????

Noah is a dark action superhero.

They've run out of original ideas to the point they're looking to the bible. But still churning out generic action/disaster films.

Hopefully the film is more compelling than the trailer.

Aronofsky, please.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 14, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> They've run out of original ideas to the point they're looking to the bible. But still churning out generic action/disaster films.



This might come to you as a shock but most disaster movies actually take ideas from the Bible  So making a movie based on it is from from showing unoriginallity


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 14, 2013)

You miss my point entirely.

The basis and approach for this bible story adaptation is a disaster/action film.

Disaster/action films are generic now. They're adapting a known story and making it something generic and unoriginal.

I don't have a problem with adapting a bible story. Just don't make it a generic action film.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 14, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> You miss my point entirely.
> 
> The basis and approach for this bible story adaptation is a disaster/action film.
> 
> ...



Yeah I get your point and I agree with you but lets face it how can Hollywood make a bible movie without adding something to make it more acceptable to a wider audience. Disaster movies are pretty generic as you said but they sell, who except christians will pay to see a realistic and staright-to-the-point adaptation of any story from the Bible?


----------



## Kuya (Nov 15, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> Not that this looks bad but...
> 
> This seems like a parody trailer for an epic 3D blockbuster adaptation of a bible story, with big name stars that we know and love getting in on the fun.
> 
> ...



Watch the trailer when you're high.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 15, 2013)

if Jor-El isn't going to fuck Betty Ross and Hermione Granger to repopulate the world in this film, I ain't watching.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 15, 2013)

Looks terrible.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 15, 2013)

It looks decent. 
Darren will deliver.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 15, 2013)

this looked pretty terrible


----------



## Kuya (Nov 16, 2013)

All-Star Cast


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2013)

EMMA WATSON = OPENING NIGHT.


----------



## Psychic (Nov 16, 2013)

Russell Crowe??? Really? And the trailer looks horrible. What the hell is Logan Lerman and Emma Watson doing in this sucky adaptation? Sigh, they can do better than this.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2013)

Hard to be excited about a Russell Crowe film.  Totally agree with you on that.  He's arguably the most hated actor in the world.

Aronofsky, Lerman, Connolly, and Watson still give me hope though.


----------



## dream (Nov 16, 2013)

At best this might be worth the price of admission.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 17, 2013)

> Aronofsky


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 18, 2013)

Watching this becase of emma watson


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 20, 2013)

I agree but the trailer looks terrible.

And you have to be afraid if a movies trailer is terrible because most of the time trailers are designed to make the movie look better than it actually is.


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 20, 2013)

Looks dreadful.


Will still watch because the director has a funny name.

I hope Jor El sends Emma Watson away from Krypton at the end and Ray Winstone stops mid way through for a Bet 333 Commercial. Good times.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 30, 2013)

International trailer:

[youtube]r2VwjNu7cZU[/youtube]


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 30, 2013)

If they don't show any insects or other arthropods getting on the Ark I'm starting a riot


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 14, 2014)

> *Nick Nolte Boards Darren Aronofsky?s ?Noah?*
> 
> It?s not surprising that Darren Aronofsky has managed to put together an excellent cast for his Biblical epic Noah. What is surprising is that he?s still adding to it, just two and a half months before the film?s premiere.
> 
> ...


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 14, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Hard to be excited about a Russell Crowe film.  Totally agree with you on that.  He's arguably the most hated actor in the world.
> 
> Aronofsky, Lerman, Connolly, and Watson still give me hope though.



lol wth? Why is he hated? He's a great actor.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 14, 2014)

I can't help but feel that Aronofsky is trying to intentionally make a bad movie with this.
He's too high caliber of a director to have something that looks THIS bad.
Maybe he lost a bet or something?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 14, 2014)

Russel is in it so that makes it worth paying a few dollars. 

I will go check it out.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 14, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Russel is in it so that makes it worth paying a few dollars.
> 
> I will go check it out.



Word. I'll probably end up watching it just to see him even though it looks terrible.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2014)

This movie has too many white people!


----------



## dream (Jan 14, 2014)

I'll only be watching this movie to see how terrible it ends up being. 



			
				Stunna said:
			
		

> This movie has too many white people!



A movie can never have enough white people.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 14, 2014)

Stunna said:


> This movie has too many white people!



Didn't you know? Everybody in the bible was white. 
Have you ever been to Iraq? All white people.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm still waiting on an answer for why Russel Crow is "arguably" the most hated actor in the world.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2014)

I get mad every time I see Crowe's face advertising this film.  Talking to some of my friends about it, pretty clear I have good company.  What a fucking a hole that guy is, am I right?  

I probably will skip this.  Aside from Crowe.  I hear the graphic novel is pretty terrible.  My buddy Parallax promised he would watch it.  Will wait to hear back from him.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jan 17, 2014)

What's with the negativity, the concept for this movie is hilarious, why is Aronofsky directing an action movie and a biblical one at that, there's got to be some reason, it's got to be said that the trailer makes out to be a straight popcorn flick though


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2014)

I do want to see Emma Watson with mud on her face though.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> This movie has too many white people!


I don't see why anyone in this movie about Noah should be white. Where is this movie meant to be set? White people only recently conquered took over America in the last few hundred years, while this story is thousands of years old.

I guess people would be very suprised to find out that everyone in the Quran, not just the Bible, were all actually white guys.

I can't take this trailer seriously. If you're so passionate about wanting to adapt this story, why not take the steps to be even a tiny bit respectful of the culture and religions that it came from? Don't just reappropriate it so that it fits in with your American White audience. There is no excuse. I'm dissapoinrted in Aronofsky and have no interest. I hope he wasn't involved with the casting either.

Really annoyed now. EVERYTHING America claims as it's own is just reappropriated from other thriving cultures with such rich history.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2014)

He better be using that axe to build an ark.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 29, 2014)

I have no faith in this movie.

Emaciated Watson is a pull though.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]sU15jmTQyS8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Jan 30, 2014)

Dream said:


> A movie can never have enough white people.



Preet has the right idea!


----------



## Mider T (Jan 30, 2014)

Talking bout movies and white people?   In b4 Nensense.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]fvDbSHtWZT4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## Ceria (Feb 12, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> I have no faith in this movie.
> 
> Emaciated Watson is a pull though.



she's the only reason to watch it. and by watch i mean stream.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 13, 2014)

More posters:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 11, 2014)

Another trailer with new footage:

[YOUTUBE]UjjtEm5T7zU[/YOUTUBE]

And other things:



> *Darren Aronofsky?s ?Noah? to Open in 3D ? But Only Outside the U.S.*
> 
> Darren Aronofsky?s Biblical epic Noah will be sweeping across the screen in 3D this year ? but only if you?re watching from outside the U.S. Paramount is prepping an upconverted version of the film to be released exclusively in foreign markets, in an attempt to lure audiences with snazzy effects. Get more details after the jump.
> 
> ...






> *Paramount Will Release Darren Aronofsky?s Cut of ?Noah?*
> 
> We?ve wondered for months which cut of Darren Aronosfky?s Noah would land in theaters when the film opens in March. Reports of numerous test screenings have floated around for quite a while, and gossip around LA has whispered stories of different editors working on various cuts of the film at Paramount?s bequest. With industry talk of a schism between Paramount and Aronofsky when it came for a vision for the film, there was reason to wonder if we would see the director?s version, not when we would see it.
> 
> ...


----------



## PureWIN (Mar 15, 2014)

Why are all of the cast member's white?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 16, 2014)

This movie seems really terrible. There doesn't seem to be enough of the Emma factor in this to be worth it.
Plus the arc looks just like a box on those posters.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 16, 2014)

I'll watch this movie but seriously...why so white Aranofsky?


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 16, 2014)

PureWIN said:


> Why are all of the cast member's white?



Clearly Emma Watson will give birth to a black baby


----------



## teddy (Mar 16, 2014)

PureWIN said:


> Why are all of the cast member's white?





Arya Stark said:


> I'll watch this movie but seriously...why so white Aranofsky?



Because isn't till after the flood that they get tans that are genetically passed down to their descendants


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 29, 2014)

Seems as if no one has seen the movie yet (or feels like commenting) so yeah I'll be first (*SPOILERS ahead*) 

From your average movie goer point of view: The movie was dark, grimm and full of violence yet there was bits of fantasy in the face of the stone giants who were actually fallen angels. All the actors played their roles better than expect for such a movie but in the end it still remains the typical disaster movie that relies on action scenes and effects.

From a christian point of view: Everything that you can do differently from what most christians expected and believed in Aranofsky did it  Noah was shown as a murderous fanatic that was ready to kill babies (literally) in the name of God, his sons weren't too far from that too as one actually wanted to murder Noah but ended up murdering someone else instead  We're also treated to the giant stone fallen angels battling with a whole army that tries to take the ark for them. I can't actually start counting how many things were taken way too loosely from the canon.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 29, 2014)

> Noah was shown as a murderous fanatic that was ready to kill babies (literally) in the name of God,


Shouldn't they love this one trait of his? Where we see a murderous fanatic, they see a righteous, god-loving person.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 29, 2014)

Edward Newgate said:


> Shouldn't they love this one trait of his? Where we see a murderous fanatic, they see a righteous, god-loving person.



Not all christians are fanatics the same way not all muslims are terrorists 

Noah is supposed to be the purest person of his time if God chose him and his family to recreate humanity after the flood.


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 30, 2014)

Did they show Emma's feet?



> We're also treated to the giant stone fallen angels battling with a whole army that tries to take the ark for them.


That sounds awesome.
I'm a sucker for angels fighting shit.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 30, 2014)

Just got back. Good shit.

Ham got the shit end of everything. Sucks being a middle child don't it


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2014)

> From a christian point of view: Everything that you can do differently from what most christians expected and believed in Aranofsky did it Noah was shown as a murderous fanatic that was ready to kill babies (literally) in the name of God, his sons weren't too far from that too as one actually wanted to murder Noah but ended up murdering someone else instead We're also treated to the giant stone fallen angels battling with a whole army that tries to take the ark for them. I can't actually start counting how many things were taken way too loosely from the canon.



Heh, I'm tempted to watch this a bit now.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 30, 2014)

> Noah was shown as a murderous fanatic that was ready to kill babies (literally) in the name of God,



That's pretty simple. He was crying and begging the creator not to make him do it. I thought the addition of some danger to his character was there for drama and maybe even to speak to the non religious folks out there who were watching his do goodery waiting for the black and white of good and evil to smear a little. 

But I liked the reworked pitch. The creator wasn't asking Noah to start humanity again. As Noah understood it, he was there to save the innocent animals as the creator destroyed all of humanity -- him and his family included. The ideas are more interesting than the execution, in my opinion, but I liked it. The action scenes weren't very good, and I don't think blockbuster action scenes are the director's bag of kettle corn, but the movie had good ideas and some great scenes (the seed of Eden growing sequence, In The Beginning). I was all right with it.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 31, 2014)

Nightblade said:


> Did they show Emma's feet?
> 
> 
> That sounds awesome.
> I'm a sucker for angels fighting shit.



They showed her bellybutton 


The angels are giant stone golems though


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 31, 2014)

Nightblade said:


> Did they show Emma's feet?
> 
> 
> That sounds awesome.
> I'm a sucker for angels fighting shit.







Swarmy said:


> They showed her bellybutton



We saw more than her bellybutton a few years ago.


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 31, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> *They showed her bellybutton*
> 
> 
> The angels are giant stone golems though


Oh baby!



Luiz said:


> We saw more than her bellybutton a few years ago.


I really should finish reading Shaman King.

And I know what you're talking about lol. I hope she kept that bush.


----------

